# So...I'm new and I would love to see everyone's Dogs!



## Achilles (Mar 4, 2007)

I'll start by introducing my best bud!

This is Achilles, he's a 15 month Lab/Weim mix who was adopted at 8 weeks.


----------



## lurcherloopy (Feb 11, 2007)

Wow he's rather handsome. Hi there


----------



## MagicToller (Jan 4, 2007)

Welcome! I've got a Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever, who faithfully follows my posts in my banner


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

I've got a lab PIT. (Puppy In Training) Here's a pic.









In that pic she's seven months old. She's eight now.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi! 

I'll post new (hopefully never before seen) pics of my pack.









Trey Alexander









Nikki and Harry









Beauregard









Together


----------



## Nagem (Feb 6, 2007)

You can see pictures of my dog here.


----------



## cheryl (Mar 5, 2007)

my new puppy buddy


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

I posted individual pics of our hounds on the other thread that's floating around...you can meet and see all our hounds on our site: www.greyhoundfreaks.com


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

Bridgette is a 2 1/2 year old Pit/Dalmation mix. She's in my signiture and I have some pics posted in the Pictures Forum.



Laurelin: I love the pic of Nikki and Harry, looks like she is sticking her tongue out at the camera!


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Happy, bouncy, playful Beavis. He was waiting for me to throw a snowball.


----------



## Cassie Nova (Dec 24, 2006)

Hi, welcome!
I'm Jenna and I have two dogs:
Scamp (more of the family dog)









And Cassie, who is all mine!


----------



## shiba (Mar 2, 2007)

These are my two.


----------



## Danae (Feb 12, 2007)

let´s see if I get this to work... My darling german shepherd girl "Saga" should be in my signature...


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

In the early morning sun.


----------



## mizmichelle73 (Jan 26, 2007)

Welcome! Here's Willa:


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Welcome!!!

Your dog is adorable!!

Here's a picture of mine...He's a 5 month old Black Lab


----------



## paws4prayer (Mar 7, 2007)

Here are Grace (a 12-yr. old Golden) and Jonah (a 3-yr. old English Setter), who is ALWAYS on squirrel patrol!


----------



## Fancy Lulu (Feb 11, 2007)

*my Precious Pug named "Mei-Mei"*

check out my precious pug MEi-Mei ! isn't she cute?


----------



## reptilelady (Apr 9, 2007)

This is my only girl!! She's a dapple daschund named "Erma". She's got her earmuffs on in this picture. I have her brother, Max, and three male yorkies and a male lab-mix also but Erma is my "baby"!

Spence
http://www.cutedoggifts.com


----------



## AOTISPUG (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!!! I'm new too and Paisley is my shepard mix rescue.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Hi, I'm Carla and these are my babies, Xena the Bulldog and Frank the pug.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

Left to right 
Kaelyn - Ch. Shaynedoro's Pearls n Leashes 
Connor - Ch. Mirasol's Perfect Alibi CD 
Meghan - Am. Can. Ch. Maplemanse Dealt a Queen CD 
Cuinn - Am. Can. Ch. Wabana's American Spirit 
Shalva - Ch. Milbrose's Milk and Honey (the momma to be) 

s


----------



## BabySophieCorgiEyes (Apr 4, 2007)

this is Sophie


----------



## Elijah (Dec 30, 2006)

Laurelin-Looks like Trey is being a bit vocal about something in that picture. A handsome devil for sure!!


----------



## noledog49 (Mar 5, 2007)

My little girl, Corona, and her best friend/cousin, Tequila. (My sister's dog.) 








Corona posing... lol... I thought it was cute.


----------



## emma (Apr 21, 2007)

Helo
One is my 12year old GermanShepard Ronty and the other is Shiny


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

My name is Stephanie and I, too, am addicted to dogs. This is LeRoy Jenkens. He's a 6 1/2 month old American Bulldog...


----------



## sobreeze (Oct 31, 2006)

Welcome and this is just a few of 10 dogs that are the love of my life .


----------



## minischnauzer (Apr 23, 2007)

Here are our three devils - we have a Giant, Standard, and Mini Schnauzer. 

The boy (mini) is Nebachanezzer - he's 2 1/2 and a total chick magnet (as you can see by the shirt!) They're bowing down to him 

His "sister" is Bella - she just turned a year and is the funniest dog I've ever seen.

The oldest is the Giant (black) - her name is Aelita and she's 5. She literally stops traffic


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Esther is a 2-year-old, 80-pound Plott hound - bred to hunt bears and boars.

Zeke is a 11-month-old, 18 pound miniature schnauzer - bred to hunt Esther.

They are the oddest pair of buddies I've ever seen.


----------



## anjamaka (Feb 4, 2007)

This is my German Shepherd, Sadie, she is all black. We just got her two weeks ago yesterday. I love her with all my little heart.









Sadie with her soulful eyes









Sadie giving me a side shot on the side of my parents house


This is crazy Zeus, my Siberian Collie
http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s3/anjamaka/zeus6.jpg










Both of them in the same picture (it is progress!)
http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s3/anjamaka/ZeusandSadie.jpg


----------



## Jessie (Apr 24, 2007)

Your dog is very beautiful. But i scare to look to her eyes.


----------



## anjamaka (Feb 4, 2007)

A lot of people are terrified of her, it really hurts me.... because all she will do is lick someone to death. We lost housing because the lady we were going to be living w/ thought she was too scary looking (never met her).


----------



## Tess&Coco (Jan 8, 2007)

This is Tess waiting for someone to throw a tennis ball

http://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t314/JoelyHogbin/Tesspost-op.jpg

and Coco practising being inscrutible in our camper van

http://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t314/JoelyHogbin/Cocoinvan.jpg


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

Oh, they are so cute! What breed is Coco?


----------



## Tess&Coco (Jan 8, 2007)

Jaylie said:


> Oh, they are so cute! What breed is Coco?


Thank you! Coco is choclate lab and german shorthaired pointer. I have no idea why she is marked that way! The dog we were told was the father is white with classic gsp liver markings.


----------



## lostnola (Apr 24, 2007)

these are my babies (left to right) Lafitte, Nawlins and Sienna


----------



## reeses (Mar 14, 2007)

How do you upload a picture to a post?


----------



## nfamber (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi, Heres some pics of max my Whippet


----------



## Doggielvr5 (Jan 28, 2007)

Here are some pictures of my dog, Benji!


----------



## Haidden (Apr 2, 2007)

goof up...


----------



## Haidden (Apr 2, 2007)

Here is some recent pictures of Bailey, my shih-tzu...cant avoid not getting the shiny eyes, ive tried w/ my digital camera...he is about to be 16 weeks old.


----------



## Lizabeth (Apr 30, 2007)

*To the person that started this thread.... it looks like your dog has a little chow in his background...cause he's got blue spots on his tongue  

Here's my crazy Aussie, & my Chow Chow puppy*


----------



## Lizabeth (Apr 30, 2007)

reeses said:


> How do you upload a picture to a post?


*Upload your pics to photobucket.com , then copy and paste the IMG code they provide you onto here.*


----------



## Haidden (Apr 2, 2007)

Lizabeth said:


> *Upload your pics to photobucket.com , then copy and paste the IMG code they provide you onto here.*


or use

http://www.imageshack.us/


----------



## Crazy for Collies (Aug 26, 2007)

This is a picture of my two and a half year old Border Collie female named Angel.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

All Black and Tan for me...LOL


----------



## freki (Aug 30, 2007)

Here's a few of my little girl Kenya...


----------



## Lightwingcreations (May 7, 2007)

This is Cowboy, my angel (((evil grin)))









And this is Blondie, the bugger head









I love everyone's pictures!


----------



## mr boots (Jan 1, 2007)

his mr boots at 8 weeks






this is mr boots almost a year


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Here is my 3 1/2 month old male shih tzu Snoopy,

























You can see a vid of him by clicking on the youtube link in my sig.


----------



## Crazy for Collies (Aug 26, 2007)

How cute!!!!


----------



## ronnie_pom (Sep 19, 2007)

this is ronnie, my 12 week old pomeranian =)


----------



## ronnie_pom (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## animal-luver (Mar 15, 2008)

this is bella :}


----------



## YodaBoss (Apr 4, 2008)

Here's Yoda (left, shep/lab mix, 65 lbs 15 months old) and Boss (food on his nose (he's saving it for snacks), they say he's st.b mix, but who knows, he's 32lbs. and 3.5 months old). Welcome to the forum!


----------



## emily445455 (Apr 8, 2008)

This is a pic of my baby Belle


----------



## Chicster (Jan 17, 2008)

I want to steal that Chow... too cute!

Well I get to go meet/pick out my puppy in 2 weeks... the 4 boys I'm choosing between are in my signature. So far I'm thinking that the little dark one on the right is the one I like most. They are about 4 weeks in my siggie pics, I should be getting a photo update soon of them at 6 weeks.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Lizabeth said:


> *To the person that started this thread.... it looks like your dog has a little chow in his background...cause he's got blue spots on his tongue  *


LOL, was that a joke? Sometimes I don't know because a lot of people fall into that misconception and others joking say things like that. 

Just in case. There are over 30 breeds known to have black/blue spots on their tongue the Labrador being one of them along with other spitz breeds, like the Akita for instance.

This is an old thread but since it was bumped here is a couple. 



















I've got some new pics too since I got my camera back, I'm back in action!


----------



## Dana1384 (Aug 13, 2007)

this is Thumper, he is a 5 month old mini doxie








this is Zoe, my 9 year old Golden


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

Here is my mister Akira



and Filou the Cairn


----------



## tyefly (Apr 15, 2008)

Juno and ketah








[/IMG]

juno







[/IMG]

ok i dont get how to put pictures on here ....where do I get the help.....


----------



## MarleysGirl (Apr 11, 2008)

This is Marley. He is just over a year old. A bit of a spaz at times, but it makes me love him more.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Here's my girls...two TOTALLY opposite type of gals too...Lol!!! The little one actually has more hyper energy than my Border mix!!! She's fun though  

Left is Sophie; she's almost 3, and is a Border collie mix. She is a fun dog to work with, and knows more cues than some kids I know...she's very bright, and loves to learn. 

On the right is our new girl, Lizzy (aka Lizard); she is a Terrier mutt...Lol... She has tons of energy, and is also very smart, but is a bit more tenacious than my Sophie girl, so she is taking a bit longer to learn and retain somethings; we have only had her for little over a week and a half now. She's 2 yrs. old.


----------



## Keenan (Jul 7, 2007)

Well, I'm sure some have already seen these pictures but I'll post them here too.

Meet Sydney, she's a Australian Shepherd who just turned 1 in February.

Here are some puppy pictures to start with. 




















And this is her now


----------



## reinawolf360 (Aug 4, 2008)

AOTISPUG said:


> Welcome to the forum!!! I'm new too and Paisley is my shepard mix rescue.


here is my baby Alice


----------



## MeganFex (Sep 27, 2008)

This is my new puppy Sadie. She's american and staffordshire pitbull crossed with bull terrier. She's the sweetest little thing!


----------

